# Houston County Lease Memberships Available



## MIKE366 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have 500 acres in Southern Houston County ...this is an established hunting club that me or my family have had for over 20 years.  We keep feeders and mineral blocks out year round .... we have large food plots on powerline and small one's throughout the property.  In other words... we maintain this property all during the year .... and .... based on the signs and bucks I'm already seeing ..... it's paying off.  This club is located within 10 minutes of motels .... hotels .... restaurants ..... etc....  In addition, there's several meat processing places in the area.... everything you would need.  We do have a storage building that has been converted into a camphouse..... this is definitely primitive camping, but hunters are welcome to use it.  If you are needing a quality place to hunt that is QDM managed and are interested in our club,  SEND ME A PM BY CLICKING ON MY USER NAME.  I have several memberships available and am really hoping to get them filled ASAP!  The memberships run from one deer season to the next .... a full year.   We have deer, hogs, turkey, and other small game.    Thanks   

*ALSO, I HAVE A COUPLE OF GOOD PICS FROM THE TRAIL CAMS .... THESE PICS ARE FROM THE LAST FEW WEEKS .... ONE PHOTO, IN PARTICULAR, OF A LARGE BUCK IS IMPRESSIVE!!!  I COULDN'T FIGURE OUT HOW TO POST THAT PICTURE WITH THIS POST....BUT IF YOU WILL pm ME AND GIVE YOUR EMAIL.....I WILL GLADLY SEND IT TO YOU.


----------



## M.Miller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Houston County Lease*

I'm trying to reach Mike366 can anybody help?


----------



## MIKE366 (Oct 12, 2007)

*hunting club*

Hey M.Miller.....I've sent you a PM with my telephone number.  Take care. Mike


----------



## dominro (Nov 11, 2007)

Do you still have an opening?


----------



## Ben Jowers (Jul 29, 2013)

Any openings this year?


----------



## ehunter70 (Jul 31, 2013)

how much


----------



## marknga (Jul 31, 2013)

The original post is almost 6 years old...


----------

